# Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt



## Fun Fisher (31. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin, Sportsfreunde,

ich dachte, ich starte mal eine Sammlung zum Thema "Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt"

Ich freue mich auf eure Beiträge #6

Ich fang dann auch mal an..


"Ich habe mich wirklich noch nie über einen verlorenen Fisch geärgert."

"Angeln ist wirklich ein super günstiges Hobby"

"Ich finde es wirklich überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn ich tagelang angefüttert habe und dann an meinem Angelplatz ein anderer Angler sitzt"

"Ich bin wirklich noch nie als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.."

"Angeln ist eigentlich echt langweilig"

"Bei schlechtem Wetter angeln? Da beißt doch eh nix!"

"Ich gebe mir wirklich nie mehr Mühe mit meinem Angelfutter, als mit meinem eigenen Essen."

"Das Catch & Release - Verbot sollte definitiv strenger kontrolliert und Verstöte härter geahndet werden."

"Die Aalpopulation ist in den letzten 30 Jahren echt super geworden!"


So.. und jetzt ihr #h


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Die Wahrheit hinsichtlich der Lage eines guten Angelplatzes.


----------



## YamahaR6 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Das ist die letzte Rute die ich mir kaufe.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich fahre jetzt glaub ich mal heim da beißt eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Fun Fisher (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Beim Nachtangeln sind mir wirklich noch nie komische Gestalten über den Weg gelaufen"


----------



## YamahaR6 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Es gibt nichts besseres als Schwimmer und Kanufahrer!


----------



## wobbler68 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Hallo

Seinen eigenen Hotspot und besten Köder!!!

Ist aber meist von Angler sehr unterschiedlich.
zb.

"Angeln ist wirklich ein super günstiges Hobby"
"Ich gebe mir wirklich nie mehr Mühe mit meinem Angelfutter, als mit meinem eigenen Essen."

Da sage ich.
Ich benötige nur 1 Päckchen Maden in der Woche,Futter(1 kg)gestreckt mit alten Brötchen,Toastbrot,Brot reicht 3-4 Wochen.Die Maden bekomme ich meist für Lau.
Das reicht um 5-6 mal in der Woche meine Köfis zu stippen.:q
Max. 10 m Stahlvorfach, 30 unterschiedliche lose Haken und 50 Pulver Knicklichter.Und 4-6 neue Kunstköder und einige Wirbel.

Das sind grob mit Erlaubnis 200€ übers Jahr.:q
Und das für 200-250 Angeltage.


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

" ich habe jetzt genug kunstköder "


----------



## civicus (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Haha hat da jemand die Idee von den Youtubern aufgegriffen  ?

"Nurnoch 1-2 mal auswerfen, dann fahren wir"

"Meine Freunde sind ganz und garnicht genervt wenn ich sie mit zum Spinnfischen schleppe"


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Gab es so einen Tread nicht schon einmal?


----------



## Schugga (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Meine Ausrüstung ist komplett. Ich brauche nichts neues mehr."


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Bin in 20 Minuten zu Hause....

Bin nur 2 Std weg....#:


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Gab es so einen Tread nicht schon einmal?


 

 Hast du einen Link dazu? Falls nicht, dann lass diesen doch einfach ohne Kommentar laufen.:m


----------



## civicus (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Ich kriege fast nie Vorurteile über Angler zu hören"


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Richtig, Herr Spaziergänger; in diesem See sind tatsächlich keine Fische"


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich  hab noch nie mit lebendem Tauwurm geangelt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich finde Peta toll.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Petri Heil  und nix am Seil


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

....den wahren Kaufpreis des Equipments gegenüber der Ehefrau.:m


----------



## ODS-homer (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

_kein angelwetter heute_


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Geil, endlich wieder eine Grundel!"


----------



## DerJörg (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Frage : Wird was gefangen ? 

Antwort ....... Nein , hier beißt nie was 

Frage : Warum sitzt dann hier, wenn es hier keine Fische gibt ? 

 Antwort : schweigen.... ein blöder blick von Angler


----------



## bream (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"oh, ein 10kg Spiegelkarpfen. der schmeckt sicher gut"


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Leck mich!


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Gerne stehe ich Carphunter nachts für eine Brasse auf!"


----------



## racoon (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich angele um die Natur zu genießen.


----------



## Tobi92 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Ne du ich fahr heut nicht mit zum Angeln, will was mit meiner Freundin machen"
[emoji12]


----------



## whatup (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Was hast du gesagt, Schatzi? 15min von unserem neuen (von mir ausgesuchten Urlaubsziel) liegt ein geiles Angelgewässer? [emoji15] Wow, das ist ja eine tolle Nachricht, das habe ich gar nicht gewusst!" 

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Schatzi, 

Ich war doch die Woche erst 9 mal draußen|rotwerden|


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Schatzi,
> 
> Ich war doch die Woche erst 9 mal draußen|rotwerden|



"Klar, gerne gehe ich mit zu den Schwiegereltern. Jetzt am Wochenende ist das Wetter doch super, da können wir super mit ihnen grillen!"


----------



## LahnRäuber (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Ich trinke nie bier beim ansitzangeln!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Angelfischer................


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



LahnRäuber schrieb:


> "Ich trinke nie bier beim ansitzangeln!"



Doch, das sag ich so.
Trenne trinken und angeln sehr strikt |wavey:


----------



## zeitgeist91 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Man, habe ich Lust an diesem schönen Samstagabend im Juli auf die Geburtstagsfeier zu gehen!"

"Natürlich desinfiziere ich meine Hände vor dem Essen, nachdem ich Maden angeködert habe. Wo kämen wir sonst hin?"

"Ja, doch, das mit diesen piependen Teilen an den Ruten, die einem sagen, wann es beißt, finde ich auch affig..." 

"Ach, ich bin mir sicher, meine Bandscheiben werden auch mit Ende 40 noch vor Freude aufschreien, wenn ich mein Tackle zu meinem Spot schleppe!" 

"Nein, es macht mir natürlich nichts aus, wenn ihr Sohn hier Steine übers Wasser flippen lässt / sein Wasserboot austestet!" 

"Klar, ich bin in jeder Lebenslage Hundeliebhaber - der wird mir schon nicht durch die Schnur schwimmen, Leine los!"


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich liebe Grundeln !


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Ich liebe Grundeln !


Ich schon, gebacken oder sauer eingelegt ;-)))


[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Minddrill (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Du hast recht Schatz, fahren wir nach Ikea. angeln kann ich auch ein andermal.


----------



## Schugga (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Wenn ich an einem (fremden) Gewässer vorbei fahre, schaue ich auf keinen Fall nach potentiellen Angelstellen."


----------



## CaptainPike (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Leider nur ein Paar maßige Zander gefangen heute  "


----------



## zeitgeist91 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Schugga schrieb:


> "Wenn ich an einem (fremden) Gewässer vorbei fahre, schaue ich auf keinen Fall nach potentiellen Angelstellen."




"Beim Befahren von Brücken über Flüsse bin ich stets auf den Verkehr konzentriert und lasse mich nicht dazu hinreißen, links und rechts zu prüfen, ob ich nicht einen neuen Spot entdecke."


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> "Ne du ich fahr heut nicht mit zum Angeln, will was mit meiner Freundin machen"
> [emoji12]



Doch, dat kommt tatsächlich vor.

Nie sagen würde ich "DA musst du hin, auf der Ecke sind immer Zander".

"Oh Mist, nur ein Barsch."

"Ich war die Woche schon dreimal los, reicht auch  ."

"Natürlich habe ich keine Lust zum Angeln- ein ruhiger Abend is doch viel schöner vorm TV und so."


----------



## Schugga (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> "Beim Befahren von Brücken über Flüsse bin ich stets auf den Verkehr konzentriert und lasse mich nicht dazu hinreißen, links und rechts zu prüfen, ob ich nicht einen neuen Spot entdecke."


 

:vik: Das meinte ich :vik:
(Du hast es schöner ausgedrückt)


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Angeln - kann ich gar nicht!"
"Ich brauch nix mehr, hab alles!"


----------



## katha (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Angeln ist absolute Männersache"
" Wollte gerade Angeln, aber da kam die Wolke und ich dachte mir "Ne, gleich wird es eh gewittern"


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich verrate dir gerne meine Super Angelstellen...
Oder ich habe meinen Fisch da und da gefangen
Schwimmt der wieder.?


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Bäume voller Kormorane sind eine schmucke Zierde jeder Uferlandschaft und haben auf diese obendrein einen höchst positiven Düngeeffekt.

Sonnenbarsche sind freudig zu begrüßen, da sie die Artenvielfalt erhöhen und so schön aussehen.

Jedes Gewässer braucht ein paar Graskarpfen, die sind ökologisch wertvoll.

Wenn nichts tockt, kann nichts beißen.

Blinker sind altmodisches Gruscht.

Gummiköder sind neumodisches Gruscht.

Ich will gar keine großen Fische fangen.


----------



## Tobi92 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Doch, dat kommt tatsächlich vor.



Dann wird aus dem "will" aber ein "muss" [emoji12]


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Beim Händler :

"Ein Päckchen Maden. Sonst nix."


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Trenne trinken und angeln sehr strikt |wavey:


So was sogt man ni!!!


----------



## cafabu (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Habe endlich den optimalen Gerätekasten gefunden.


----------



## strignatz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Gut, dass die Köderbox so einfach zu geht. Endlich mal ne ausreichend große Box.


----------



## Rotbart (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Schatz, dein Verlobungsring ist so viel Wert, wie mein ganzes Angelzeugs ...

[Seien wir ehrlich ... wer verschenkt Ringe im Wert eines Kleinwagens?]


----------



## acker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Zur Frau des Kollegen, an der Haustür:
" Wir sind in zwei Stunden wieder da, ganz sicher ! " 
:vik:


----------



## Fishbuddy (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Macht mir nichts aus, dass Enten zu meinem Futterplatz tauchen


----------



## Rosi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Das ist ein vertrockneter Regenwurm da im Gemüsefach zwischen den Möhren.

Ich mag Taucher, die produzieren so tolle Luftblasen, wenn sie unter dem Belly durch schwimmen. 

Aufziehender Seenebel ist cool, kann ich mal meine Lampe ausprobieren.

Hornhechte haben süße Augen, nur die Wimpern fehlen. (stimmt, aber sagt keiner)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Schatzi, natürlich komm ich lieber mit zu Deiner Mutter, als angeln zu gehen.........


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Schatz ich liebe mein Hobby mehr als dich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Norwegen ist die Hauptstadt von Schweden.


----------



## Purist (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Das hier ist mein Lieblingsangelplatz"

"Ich fange genau hier ständig Kapitale"


----------



## Surf (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Ich hab hier 4 Tage lang nach der Arbeit diese Stelle angefüttert, bleib ruhig sitzen- fang was schönes Kamerad!"


----------



## Justsu (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich hab' zuviel Platz im Keller!


----------



## Schugga (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Ich finde Hänger toll! Und es macht mir nichts, wenn ich meinen Lieblings-Wobbler/Blinker/Spinner/GuFi verliere/abreiße."


*************************



Rosi schrieb:


> Das ist ein vertrockneter Regenwurm da im Gemüsefach zwischen den Möhren.



Och....doch...das hab ich schon öfter gesagt 

Wie kommen die Dinger eigentlich immer aus ihrer Box raus?

Ich habe sogar schon vertrocknete Würmer meterweit weg vom Kühlschrank gefunden |supergri (offensichtlich lässt meine Katze die auch einfach gewähren)


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich habe schon 49 Wobbler.... 50 werden das nie......#d|kopfkrat


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Natürlich ist es mir wichtiger zur Geburtstagsfeier Deiner Mum zu gehen als übers Wochenende zum Angeln zu fahren, Schatz"


----------



## MEnkirch (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Mein Lieblingsvogel ist der Kormoran!


----------



## strignatz (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Ich liebe Wind!"


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich fahre nur wegen der schönen Natur und der Ruhe nach Norwegen. Und ich verbringe dort den ganzen Tag auf dem Boot, weil ich Wellen und Wind liebe. Wenn es dann noch noch Regnet, ist es einfach nur ein perfekter Urlaub.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Also ich finde den DAFV gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

:q:q:q:q:q

Angelfischer...


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich bin in erster Linie Naturschützer
 und erst in 2ter Angler.


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Ich schau nur mal kurz im Angelladen vorbei, was es heuer Neues gibt".


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Die Herstellerangaben zur Tragkraft waren aber durchweg höher"

"Klar habe ich an Getränke gedacht,Tee und Saft war doch richtig?"

"Batterien für die Kopflampe ? Müssten eigentlich noch welche im vorderen Fach sein"

"So schlimm siehts im Keller ja nicht aus"

"Klar sind die Maden vom letzten Ansitz noch top"

"Ach was,das Gewitter ist weit weg"

"Wurde mir im Geschäft empfohlen"

"Bis der Regen da ist,haben wir eingepackt und sitzen im trockenen"


----------



## MrFloppy (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

“ich lasse jedem seine Meinung“

“klar gönne ich dir den Kapitalen“


----------



## t.plog (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

“ Zum Glück ist der Meterhecht noch kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt, nachher hätte ich ihn noch anfassen und ein Foto schießen müssen“


----------



## dosenelch (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Schatz, ist so schönes Wetter heute, da fahre ich ans Wasser. Willst du nicht mitkommen?"


----------



## thanatos (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Ich liebe Grundeln !



 ich auch ,aber leider haben sie es noch nicht bis hier her 
       geschafft #c


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Och nach meiner Fischerprüfung war ich eigentlich perfekt fürs Angeln vorbereitet, mir wurden alle gängigen Montagen und Angelmethoden gezeigt, unnütze Theorie gab's kaum, besser könnts nicht sein"


----------



## zeitgeist91 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Schugga schrieb:


> :vik: Das meinte ich :vik:
> (Du hast es schöner ausgedrückt)



Ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn. Danke 


"Mein Sommer war der helle Wahnsinn. Von Tag 1 bis Ende war ich auf einem Roadtrip durch ganz Europa, wieso sollte ich mich auch in meiner freien Zeit nur in einem Radius von 50 km um meinen Wohnort bewegen?"

"Also ich weiß nicht, mehr als 100 Euro wollte ich für so einen Schnickschnack eigentlich nicht hinblättern..."

"Ich bin einer der größten Symphatisanten groß angelegter Naturschutzgebiete, die Seen und Flussabschnitte umfassen. Schließlich ist ja klar, dass ich als Angler die größte Verunreinigung und Verschmutzung des Uferbereichs verursache. Wer hat denn heutzutage noch 1,69 € für einen zum Mülleimer umfunktionierten Obi-Eimer mit Deckel?!"


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

ich fühle den schmerz der fische wenn sie am haken hängen


----------



## rippi (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> "So schlimm siehts im Keller ja nicht aus"
> 
> "Klar sind die Maden vom letzten Ansitz noch top"
> 
> ...



Geht es nicht darum was Angler nicht sagen, ich sage das andauernd?

 Was ich nicht sage sind Sachen wie:

 Ohh man Windstärke 7, ablandig ist zu stark um mit dem Belly in die Ostsee zu gehen.


----------



## civicus (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



rippi schrieb:


> Geht es nicht darum was Angler nicht sagen, ich sage das andauernd?
> 
> Was ich nicht sage sind Sachen wie:
> 
> Ohh man Windstärke 7, ablandig ist zu stark um mit dem Belly in die Ostsee zu gehen.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht :q Lustig ist es trotzdem weil mans ja kennt


----------



## Mefomaik (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Frau: Schatz,wollen wir den nächsten Familienurlaub in A: Norwegen oder B: ...machen?

B!.....


----------



## bavariabeni (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich hab heut wirklich keine lust zum angeln

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Frau: Schatz,wollen wir den nächsten Familienurlaub in A: Norwegen oder B: ...machen?
> 
> B!.....




Geklaut beim Altmeister :m https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7-IOpc08rY


----------



## Erdmännchen (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich finde den Einkaufswagen, den hier jemand vor paar Tagen an meiner Liebslingsstelle reingeworfen hat, eine sehr schöne Dekoration, gerne schmücke ich ihn noch mit meinen Ködern!


----------



## vowa (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Rutentasche, Kiepe, Futtereimer, Liege, Verpflegung usw schleppe ich gern zum See...

Schön so ein Bremsenstich, so wird mal wieder das Immunsystem gecheckt...

Mücken bereichern die Artenvielfalt...

Möchtest Du (Angelkollege) meinen Meterhecht ausdrillen ?


----------



## Mefomaik (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Geklaut beim Altmeister :m https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7-IOpc08rY


Jupp,den hab ich mir natürlich gemwerkt


----------



## Jose (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"*werde Mitglied im DAFV*" 

(angelfischer sind ja schon 'eingemeindet', ich nenns shanghait)


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

ach, den  gibt's noch|kopfkrat:m


----------



## AllroundAngler N (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Also ich finde der Brassenschleim ist eine echte Bereicherung für meinen Kescher


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Nichts zu fangen macht Spass.....:q
Ich gebe gerne 30 Euro aus für den Fopu um ohne Fische nach hause zu kommen....
Ich liebe PETRA...


----------



## Schugga (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Nächstes Jahr verbringe ich mehr Zeit mit meinem Freund / meiner Freundin / meinem Mann / meiner Frau / meiner Katze.


----------



## CaptainPike (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



AllroundAngler N schrieb:


> Also ich finde der Brassenschleim ist eine echte Bereicherung für meinen Kescher



 Und auch Aalschleim ist wirklich herrlich!


----------



## jhd81 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Nö, Ich brauche zu Weihnachten keine Kunstköder. Socken oder Krawatten tun es auch


----------



## Schugga (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Was soll ich denn mit einem Gutschein vom Angelladen???


----------



## kalfater (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Nicht ein Aal in diesem Jahr. Ich geb's auf - ein für allemal! |uhoh:


----------



## Zat (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Toll das wir jetzt auch endlich diese Wollhandkrabben bei uns haben, die sind wirklich eine Bereicherung der Artenvielfalt.


----------



## Stulle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Nur 30 Minuten bei moritz drin gewesen. Ich wußte ja genau was ich brauche


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Wenn ich nur nicht schon wieder Angeln gehen müsste!:q


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

...aber natürlich freu´ ich mich, daß deine eltern morgen zu besuch kommen, schatz...


----------



## Mollebulle (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

.......Gott sei Dank ist jetzt "Schonzeit", da hab ich endlich Zeit für Wichtigeres.


----------



## Szczupakhunter (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Endlich mal wieder Wasserpflanzen am haken


----------



## Allesfänger (28. Oktober 2015)

" Mir macht es nie etwas aus wenn ich unter perfekten Bedingungen nichts fange "


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich war zu doof, um den Fisch zu erwischen ... (meist war nicht der Angler zu doof, sondern der Fisch zu schlau, wie man immer wieder hört  ;-))


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich fahr heute mit meinem Kumpel zu einem kleinen Weiher mit gutem Hechtbestand. Der ist in XXX und Karten gibt's bei XXX für nen Zehner


----------



## pike-81 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich habe genug Kunstköder.


----------



## MIG 29 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich habe keine Zeit und Lust angeln zu gehen.


----------



## phatfunky (28. Oktober 2015)

Letzter Wurf!

...ach was man NICHT sagt?! [emoji6]


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

ich hab´ wohl den knoten nicht vernünftig hinbekommen (die schnur/der wirbel war schuld).

kommt, setzt euch, zu einer gruppe angler, hier beißt´s wie blöde.(nix, keinen zupfer)


----------



## PAFischer (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ach Schatz, meine Rutenspitze macht sich doch ganz gut zwischen Kofferraumdeckel und Stoßstange....


----------



## crisis (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Das schlechte Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis dieser High-End-Rolle hat mich vom Kauf abgeschreckt.

 Ach Schatz, für den großen Wobbler, den ich gerade hängen lassen habe, musste ich mehr als 30 € hinblättern.

 Meine Kinder lieben es mit mir Angeln zu gehen. Sind ja eh bald wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Bleizange (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Nein, heute sind einmal nicht das Wetter, die Passanten, Köder und Köter, Gewässerbewohner, Angelkollegen und die Jahreszeit an meinem ausbleibenden Erfolg schuld. Sondern mein momentan vorhandenes Unvermögen.


----------



## xaru (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

- Kein Problem gehen Sie ruhig Baden

- Ja Schatz das war meine letzte Rute die ich mir kaufen musste

- Ja natürlich, stöhrt mich überhaupt nicht wenn Sie einen Meter neben mir Angeln, kein Problem 

- total Toll im Regen zu stehen

- natürlich Putze ich das Auto nachm Angeln wieder

- schei*** läuft zu gut heute, ich pack lieber zusammen


----------



## Lasnik90 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich spezifiziere: Ein Wallerangler sagt niemals:

"Die Montage liegt perfekt- ich machen mir keinen Kopf ob ich sie nicht besser 2 Meter weiter weg vom Ufer abgelegt hätte... Es wäre mir jetzt auch zu aufwendig ins Boot zu steigen, 200m zur Montage zu fahren die Montage umzusetzen, nur damit mein Gewissen beruhigt ist.."

:vik::q:vik:


----------



## warenandi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Das sind wirklich 20cm mein Schatz.


Oder war das doch woanders????|kopfkrat


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich habe gestern einen 99cm Hecht gefangen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Affengeil, nur seltenst ans Wasser zu kommen - denn dann ist der Spaß jedes Mal umso größer.


----------



## Schugga (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

"Geil! Wieder Schneider heute!"


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Möglichst viele Beschränkungen sind super - das fördert den Blick fürs Wesentliche.

Kryptisches auf Karten ist gut gegen Langeweile.

Ich gehe mit gutem Beispiel idealistisch voran und lasse mich darum liebend gerne wegnachhaltigen.


----------



## warenandi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit gutem Beispiel idealistisch voran und lasse mich darum liebend gerne wegnachhaltigen.



Gesundheit.


----------



## PAFischer (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Nein Schatz...ich bin nicht sauer. Den knick in der Rute finde ich ganz ganz toll. Damit kann ich prima um die Ecke ******


----------



## PAFischer (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

fischen.......es sollte fischen heissen. Dämliches Tablet |bigeyes|bigeyes#q


----------



## Schugga (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Nein Schatz...ich bin nicht sauer. Den knick in der Rute finde ich ganz ganz toll. Damit kann ich prima um die Ecke ******





PAFischer schrieb:


> fischen.......es sollte fischen heissen. Dämliches Tablet |bigeyes|bigeyes#q



:m:m:m


----------



## prinz1 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ooooohhhhhhhh.
Immer diese blöden Meterhechte!




_


----------



## JasonP (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Ich liebe Schnursalat...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Schatz du hast natürlich Recht,explizit notwendig war dieser 150 € Rollenkauf sicher nicht[emoji6]


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

differenzierter wärs besser.

also, was sagt ein angler nicht?

"darf ich 5m neben dir mein zelt aufbauen?" 

sagt, fragt er nicht: er spannt  im winkel von 45° die fläche ab, klar auch deine spinnstrecke.

wenn er dann noch "kollege" sagt, dann mags schon mal heftig werden mit den fischmaulküssern


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

noch 3 Würfe …. dann komme ich nach  Hause


----------



## AllroundAngler N (1. November 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Endlich wieder Sommer, dann muss ich erstmal nicht Spinnenfischen gehen:vik:


----------



## crisis (3. November 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

Meine Combo ist perfekt ausbalanciert, überhaupt nicht kopflastig, und leicht genug ist sie auch. Ergo brauch ich nix mehr neu anschaffen.


----------



## Mollebulle (6. November 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*



AllroundAngler N schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sommer, dann muss ich erstmal nicht Spinnenfischen gehen:vik:



...... wie Spinnenfischen???......|kopfkrat

gehst Du nicht auf Fische ?? #c


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Dinge, die ein Angler nicht sagt*

.... wie geil ein Silberfisch....


----------

